# : HPA ST Coilover Promotion - Sale ends July 15th



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*As a special promotion* for HPA customers and fans, we are pleased to offer all VW / Audi applications (regularly priced at $916) for our special promo price (see web link below) including shipping within the Continental USA and Canada.

As an extra bonus, receive a FREE exclusive HPA Hoodie with your ST order if you become a Fan on our Facebook page.

* This is a limited time offer available until July 15th. 

Order online here: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/st.htm
*

*ST Coilovers

HPA oversees the rebirth of an American Suspension Brand: ST Suspensions.*

As the original exclusive importer of KW Suspensions for the North American market over a decade ago, the HPA team has continued to work closer than ever with this talented German manufacturer. HPA is proud to officially announces the rebirth of an iconic US brand: ST Suspensions (formerly known as Suspension Techniques). 

Since 1979, the ST brand has been associated with cutting edge suspension offerings for a broad platform of vehicles. In 2005, KW Automotive GmbH of Germany acquired the ST brand with visions of lifting the quality expectations for the budget conscious enthusiast. 

Over the last several months, the team at HPA has worked closely with KW Automotive North America in Sanger California to review the ST Coilover program in efforts of optimizing the program offerings for a perfect fit with our platforms and roadways. Even the future color scheme is being updated for these high tech dampers. 

The ST program has been in an identity crisis and never been offered center stage… until now. By injecting some of KW’s European technology into this new line of coilovers, the ST brand will set the bar for quality and functionality within a market segment overrun by rebranded offshore knock offs. 










*ST Suspensions Coilovers feature:*

• Zinc plated steel housings with “D” shaped threads to ensure ease of height adjustment across the life of the damper 

• Steel impregnated composite spring seats guarantee against corrosion and prevent binding when adjusting ride height 

• Pre-set low pressure twin tube damper construction optimizes pitch and roll without compromising comfort over harsh road surfaces 

• Self centering integrated dust boots protect piston rods and seals from stone chips and road debris 

• Rising rate Elastomer bumpstops increase spring rate under extreme conditions to avoid the need for a stiff ride in day to day usage 

• High tensile steel springs offer more travel than standard steel 

• 5 year limited warranty backed by the world’s largest coilover manufacturer 
Over the coming months, the “New Look” ST coilovers will start to hit the shipping lane from Germany to the US as the green and black combination is phased out in favor of the yellow and black.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

and you have these to fit a B1 or B2 Passat?? i.e. a Dasher or a Quantum??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

Southcross said:


> and you have these to fit a B1 or B2 Passat?? i.e. a Dasher or a Quantum??


If your vehicle is not listed in our VW/Audi vehicle list than there is unfortunately no ST kit available applicable to your application. Generally our customers drive more than one model of VW which is why we have posted this sale in multiple forms. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the SPAM!


----------

